
Scientists Finally Figured Out Why Tardigrades Are So Indestructible - triplesec
http://gizmodo.com/genes-hold-the-key-to-the-water-bears-indestructibility-1786814698
======
triplesec
I figured the Gizmodo article added value. Here's the academic article,
referenced near the top, whose title is hard to shorten in any case:

[http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms12808](http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms12808)
Extremotolerant tardigrade genome and improved radiotolerance of human
cultured cells by tardigrade-unique protein

